# GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Magic



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Game On!!

Blazers up 7-3 early.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Damon and DA each with treys.

10-10


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Hell my name is......

Derek Anderson

and I miss wide open 3's on a regular basis.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

SAR starting in place of Miles???

Whoa.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Why did Dale come in? Put in Darius for Theo, are we that afraid of a ZR against Hunter matchup? Thank you DA for missing another 3.......


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> SAR starting in place of Miles???
> 
> Whoa.


I wonder if Theo would have 2 fouls if Miles had started. SAR and Zach puts a lot of pressure on Theo.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Did they say that Miles missed a team meeting today and that is why he didn't start? I didn't hear the whole thing...what happened?


Score please-I'm stuck at work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

17-16 Portland, Magic ball


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

17-16 us and we have already jacked up 6 3 pointers


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow, Dickau is in early. What's the story with that?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

19-20 Magic at the quarter.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

How are we losing to this garbage team,and if DA needs to go to shooting school,his jumper es HORRIBLE...he is going to drive me insane!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Reep</b>!
> Wow, Dickau is in early. What's the story with that?


May have been a cbssportsline error. Because mouse and Dickau look so much alike?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> How are we losing to this garbage team,and if DA needs to go to shooting school,his jumper es HORRIBLE...he is going to drive me insane!


Where is Wesley Person when you need him!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Dickau must be looking good in practice, because letting Rooks steal the ball and then giving Strickland the three point opportunity isn't helping.

And how do they have 5 offensive boards to our 0?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

We've had a lot of good looks spin out. I'm not worried yet.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Reep-thanks for the scores...I can hear the game now


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> Reep-thanks for the scores...I can hear the game now


wish I could. (lousy NBA @#$% won't let KXL through [email protected]#$)


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Reep-it is on here:

http://www.kxl.com/listenlive.asp


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Considering how many turnovers we've had, being up 43-40 at the half isn't bad. We've gotta do a better job of spacing on the breaks so our passes aren't so easy to knock away.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> Reep-it is on here:
> 
> http://www.kxl.com/listenlive.asp


Every time I try to connect, it plays some repeating message about how this programming is not allowed to air in my region. I figured it was the NBA puting a restriction on it so that they could force people to buy the audio league pass.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Reep</b>!
> 
> 
> Every time I try to connect, it plays some repeating message about how this programming is not allowed to air in my region. I figured it was the NBA puting a restriction on it so that they could force people to buy the audio league pass.


Hmm-I am pretty close to Portland-maybe that is why? how does it know where you are??? Why does it matter? That is odd...


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Did anyone realy think that Theo would make this much of a difference on this team? I always liked him, but I'm amazed at the influence he is having on the defensive end.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

I think Theo is becoming the backbone of the Blazers.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

AH! why does the game keep going to commercials during the middle of play!


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

I've always loved Theo's game so I was happy when we acquired him. Did I expect the impact that he has had defensively? Not to this degree.


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> AH! why does the game keep going to commercials during the middle of play!


It's hard not to notice. It's either a serious glitch in the broadcast truck in Orlando or FOX made a mistake at their studio and cut in commercials by mistake.

My vote is on the latter.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>obiwankenobi</b>!
> 
> 
> It's hard not to notice. It's either a serious glitch in the broadcast truck in Orlando or FOX made a mistake at their studio and cut in commercials by mistake.
> ...


Commercials are being inserted at Post Up still, I am fairly certain. So - it is either a Post Up Issue or Fox Master Control has a major glitch and it would be major since Fox doesn't do the commercial insertion. It couldn't be an issue in the truck in Orlando unless there is some major human error involved...

Hmmmmmm..... unless NBATV is taking a split feed from the Blazers but, technically, I can't imagine how a problem like that would occur since NBATV is just a feed to NJ for graphic and commercial insertion. UGH.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I can't believe Portland is behind, I will be so irritated if they lose tonight. They are playing the freakin Magic and they are losing. So retarded.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

oh man.........

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAASE win this game!!!!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

TURNOVERS!!! :upset:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> TURNOVERS!!! :upset:


Back to Back Games.... game 2 is sometimes UGLY.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Rod Strickland hits a game tying 3.

13 seconds left in the game


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

I hate Strikcland...but they left us plenty of time.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Damon takes an airball 3, game ends offically.

Here comes OT.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

T-mac picks up on Offensive Foul, his 4th.

First TO of the OT.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Anderson hits a 3! Breaks the tie!

86-83.

Strickland shoots, misses

Zach the rebound

Anderson draws a foul from Stevenson


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Strickland misses another 3

Blazers the rebound

DA takes an airball 3

Orlando the rebound

T-mac takes a 3, short

Damon the rebound for the Blazers.

Blazers take a time out, 2:38 remaining.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Damon misses a long 2,

McGrady the rebound for Orlando

Hunter dunks the ball

86-85 Blazers

Zach draws a foul from Howard, his 3rd.


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

Theo rocks.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Anderson hits a jumper

88-85 Blazers

Ratliff blocks another shot!!

Blazers the rebound!

Zach draws a foul from Howard again,

Zach going to the line for 2

Zach misses the first

Zach hits the second one.

Time out Orlando

89-85 Blazers.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

8 blks for Theo!!!!!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> Anderson hits a jumper
> 
> 88-85 Blazers
> ...


wait, what happened?


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Box score says Theo has 8 blocks.

Is that right?

EIGHT BLOCKS???


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Orlando with the ball

Howard hits a 10 foot jump shot

89-87 Blazers

Anderson hits a 20 footer!

91-87 Portland

Orlando wants a Time out!

28.3 seconds left


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

Plz hold on for another 50sec
:yes:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Masbee</b>!
> Box score says Theo has 8 blocks.
> 
> Is that right?
> ...


yes, 8 blocks.

Second most in team history.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Orlando with the ball now.

T-mac takes a desperation 3, misses, (makes him 2-13 from 3 point land tonight)

Randolph with the rebound, he's fouled right away.

Randolph misses the first free throw

He hits the second.

92-87 Blazers

Time out Orlando.

21.2 seconds left


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

Yahoo is so sloowww, we won the game yet?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Focus</b>!
> Yahoo is so sloowww, we won the game yet?


It's not over yet.


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

we should be save w/ 5pt lead. Go Blazer go


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Patterson into the game for Randolph

Ratliff blocks a T-mac shot, Out of bounds to Orlando.

Ratliff with 9 blocks, Ties the all time team record.

T-mac hits a jumper

92-89 Portland.

9.7 seconds left,

Anderson get's fouled right away.

He misses the first free throw.

He hits the second one.

Blazers commit a foul with 5.7 seconds left, it was the foul to give.

Stevenson hits a shot with 1.3 seconds left.

Time out Portland.

93-91 Portland


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Don't tell me Theo got another block.

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Some Plus':

SAR with good numbers (14-8)
Damon almost with a triple double (17-9-9) *(and 4-7 3pt)*
Theo Ratliff with 9 Blocks
Randolph with another 20-10 (24-12)
DA with some clutch shots down the stretch.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Randolph is fouled on the catch off the inbounds,

0.9 seconds left.

Zach misses the first!

Zach hits the second.

94-91 Portland

Orlando with no time outs

Blazers hold on, win in OT

Final score of 94-91.


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :clap: :rock: :rock: 

:twave: 

Way to go, we're alot closer to 8th now. Go work Blazers..


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Boy, Blazers must be tired.

Missed a bunch of free throws and jumpers at the end to make it a lot harder than it had to be. Thankfully, so did the Magic.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> 
> wait, what happened?


Was my play by play notation really that hard to understand?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Good game. Derek Anderson en fuego at the end of the game. They won because of Anderson's great play and Orlando miserable game from the foul line ... oh, and Ratliff stuffing everything in sight. I always wished Steven Hunter would turn into a Ratliff .. obviously he is not there yet.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Great Game, Theo Is The Man!, And DA did some nice things at the right time.


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Masbee</b>!
> Boy, Blazers must be tired.
> 
> Missed a bunch of free throws and jumpers at the end to make it a lot harder than it had to be. Thankfully, so did the Magic.


Yep, sure they're have alot of pressure on this game. 
Blazers, rise ur right hand and give youself a prop at the back.


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

YES!!!!!!!

i have to say DA and THEO won it for us...:yes:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow, how does a team win with 20 turnovers and the opponent only has 7? Well, the Magic going 3 of 20 from 3 contributes, but still? I wish I knew what points off turnovers was. The box score doesn't show that right now.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

DA was the man in OT - just like the game at Sacramento. A little close for my liking, but all that matters is we got the 'W'. Theo is making the Sheed trade look better and better.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

DA almost lost this game for us with his terrible shot selection....since when did he think he was the superstar


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*So now*

I noticed that Rice brought up an interesting point. The Lakers and Denver play tomorrow. If LA wins, Portland will only be one game behind Denver for spot #8. I will be having a hard time doing it, but tomorrow, I will be rooting for the Lakers. Will you?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerfan4life</b>!
> YES!!!!!!!
> 
> i have to say DA and THEO won it for us...:yes:


DA easily could have lost it for us....did you see all of those horrendous shots he put up?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Just got home,will see the tape.
Sure sounded exciting on the radio..
backcourt improving?? sure sounds like it.

GO BLAZERS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: So now*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> I noticed that Rice brought up an interesting point. The Lakers and Denver play tomorrow. If LA wins, Portland will only be one game behind Denver for spot #8. I will be having a hard time doing it, but tomorrow, I will be rooting for the Lakers. Will you?


GO LAKERS...:whofarted :sour:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> DA easily could have lost it for us....did you see all of those horrendous shots he put up?


8 of our 11 points in OT - I'd say he got the job done.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Just got home,will see the tape.
> Sure sounded exciting on the radio..
> backcourt improving?? sure sounds like it.
> ...


Damon...yes:yes: 
DA.....:no:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCity9</b>!
> 
> 
> 8 of our 11 points in OT - I'd say he got the job done.


you see how many shots he had to put up to get those,and those were all lucky shots minus the one off of the curl.


----------

